# Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

					Vor Kurzem teilte EA der Öffentlichkeit mit, dass Sim City 5 endgültig fertiggestellt wurde. Pünktlich zum Launch des Spiels wird es insgesamt drei zusätzliche Städte-Sets geben, die in Form von DLCs für zehn Euro verkauft werden. Mit dabei ist ein britisches, ein französisches und ein deutsches Städte-Set. Wir stellen Ihnen die verschiedenen Pakete vor. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*


----------



## hor1z0n (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

EA ein Running-Gag... xD

Schon deftig! arbeitet EA jetzt nach den gleichen Preismustern wie Activision?


----------



## Paktai (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Somit wären wir also bei 110€ für das gesamte Standardpaket, wenn man direkt bei EA kauft.
Die haben doch echt nen Knall!

Jeden Raubkopierer kann ich in dem Fall nur zu gut verstehen.


----------



## Wolle2006 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Paktai schrieb:


> Somit wären wir also bei 110€ für das gesamte Standardpaket, wenn man direkt bei EA kauft.
> Die haben doch echt nen Knall!
> 
> Jeden Raubkopierer kann ich in dem Fall nur zu gut verstehen.


 
Volle Zustimmung!. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Hideout (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Es werden wohl nur noch halbfertige Spiele verkauft und alles fehlende darf man sich freundlicherweise dazu kaufen


----------



## Rizoma (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

naja wenn die 193 offiziell anerkannten Länder ihr eigenes Set bekommen kann EA ja noch ne weile Kohle Scheffeln


----------



## XmuhX (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Pffff...EA! 
Zudem fahren sie durch diesen Preis sicher mehr Verluste ein, da sie neugierige Käufer sofort verschrecken!
Hier greift dann zurecht die Richtlinie "Try & Buy".


----------



## MyArt (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Ich wusste es


----------



## Septimus (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Paktai schrieb:


> Somit wären wir also bei 110€ für das gesamte Standardpaket, wenn man direkt bei EA kauft.
> Die haben doch echt nen Knall!
> 
> Jeden Raubkopierer kann ich in dem Fall nur zu gut verstehen.


 

Dazu kommt noch permanenter Mehrspieler- und Onlinezwang. Genau das was Singleplayerspieler garantiert _*nicht*_ haben wollen!
Mal wieder Voll am Kunden vorbei gedacht und auch noch ausgeführt.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Septimus schrieb:


> Mal wieder Voll am Kunden vorbei gedacht und auch noch ausgeführt.


 Obs am Kunden vorbeigedacht ist wird sich dann zeigen wenn die ersten Verkaufszahlen auf den Tisch liegen.

Ob das jetzt alles so schlimm ist wie gedacht wird sich auch noch zeigen. Schliesslich konnte man die Sims3 auch ohne die zahlreichen Add Ons problemlos spielen. 

MfG


----------



## Soulja110 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Hab mich ja eigentlich nie am Shitstorm gegen EA beteiligt aber für das was sie aus Sim City und Generals 2 gemacht haben, hasse ich sie wirklich....


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Also im Prinzip habe ich ja nichts gegen DLCs (sofern P/L in etwa stimmt), aber wenn DLCs gleich zum Release angeboten werden, vermittelt das unweigerlich immer den Eindruck das man das auch gleich in die Verkaufsversion mit rein packen hätte können.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Crysis 3. Hier hat Hr. Yerli verlauten lassen, das man diverse Ideen hat, und diese evtl (vermutlich bei Erfolg des Spiels) auch umsetzen wird und später als DLC anbietet. Gegen solch einen Schritt habe ich nichts einzuwenden, aber am Beispiel von SimCity finde ich es irgend wo dreist.


----------



## Soldyah (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

War das nicht mal so als die ersten Downloadgames rauskamen, dass die günstiger sein sollten als die Retail, da ja keine Verpackung und so mehr gebraucht wird?
Und jetzt Digitale Deluxe, DLC und sonst was, wo ist denn das normale günstiger bei origin, steam und so?
Vielleicht nicht nur auf SimCity gemünzt und vielleicht n bisschen OT, aber fällt mir grad so auf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Egal ob am Kunden vorbei oder nicht es wird leider immer genug Leute geben die es quasi blind kaufen. Die Art der Abzocke finde ich schon recht dreist. Man kann nur hoffen das die Städtepacks im Regal liegen wie Blei, damit die nicht noch mehr dumme Gedanken bekommen.


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

einfach 2-3 jahre warten und dann bekommt man alles in einen gold paket.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> einfach 2-3 jahre warten und dann bekommt man alles in einen gold paket.


 
Oder gar nicht kaufen, wer so eine Marktstrategie auch noch unterstützt gehört eingesperrt


----------



## Robonator (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Erinnert an Sims 3 oder 2. Da gibs ja auch drölftausend DLC's für 10€ und so...


----------



## Spinal (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Also mich macht das ganze recht traurig. Das Spiel ist schon ziemlich teuer und für diese blöden Sets nochmal 10 (!) Euro finde ich einfach deftig.
Irgendwo in dieser "Mogelpackung" ist bestimmt das Sim City feeling vergraben, welches ich so schätze. Aber ob ich all die Unannehmlichkeiten in Kauf nehmen werde um das zu erreichen, weiß ich nicht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Wie kommt ihr bitte schön auf 110€.
Die 3 Stadtsets sind bestandteil der Digital Deluxe Version.
Möchte ich zum Beispiel nur das Stadtset für Deutschland, dann kaufe ich mir die Standartversion + Deutschland DLC und bin dann bei 60€ statt der 80€ für die Digital Deluxe.
Auf diese komischen Superhelden kann man ja getrost verzichten.


----------



## Atma (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Paktai schrieb:


> Somit wären wir also bei 110€ für das gesamte Standardpaket, wenn man direkt bei EA kauft.
> Die haben doch echt nen Knall!
> 
> Jeden Raubkopierer kann ich in dem Fall nur zu gut verstehen.


Mathe ist schon schwer.



> Wie kommt ihr bitte schön auf 110€.
> Die 3 Stadtsets sind bestandteil der Digital Deluxe Version.
> Möchte ich zum Beispiel nur das Stadtset für Deutschland, dann kaufe ich mir die Standartversion + Deutschland DLC und bin dann bei 60€ statt der 80€ für die Digital Deluxe.
> Auf diese komischen Superhelden kann man ja getrost verzichten.


So sieht's aus. Es gibt noch jemanden hier der rechnen kann


----------



## Andrej (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Wie ich sehe versucht EA aus jedem Scheiss,Geld zu machen,egal mit welchen Mitteln.
Ich wollte es mir zuerst hollen,aber online Zwang und nur Multiplayer,nein danke.


----------



## Balthar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Nur Noch lachhaft ich hab mich so auf das Game gefreut doch nach der Beta kam die Ernüchterung, der neue Teil kommt bei weitem nicht an Sim City 4 ran, und das man nun auch noch 10 € für ein lächerliches Stadtpaket zahlen soll ist der Oberhammer.....für mich hat sich das Thema Sim City erledigt.


----------



## Tranceport (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Einfach nur lol! Hatte schon wirklich große Hoffnungen für das Spiel (Habe noch das alte, "richtige" SNES-SimCity gespielt *träum*), aber zum Glück gab es die Beta, die hat komplett enttäuscht. Da hätten die Entwickler mal lieber die Zeit in das Spiel investieren sollen, anstatt an Wucher grenzende DLC´s gleich bei Release anzustreben. Wobei die von mir aus auch nochmal das dreifache kosten könnten, von mir sehen die eh kein Geld für so schlechte Qualität (sry).


----------



## Spinal (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Tranceport schrieb:


> Einfach nur lol! Hatte schon wirklich große Hoffnungen für das Spiel (Habe noch das alte, "richtige" SNES-SimCity gespielt *träum*)



Das SNES Sim City war doch nur ein Port vom originalen Sim City 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Dann Bau ich mir die Städte lieber selbst.

Mal ehrlich, für ne Stadt in Sim City geld bezahlen?! 
Die Zahlen müssen wohl schlechter werden bei EA, nun wird an allen stängen gezogen für bessere Einnahmen


----------



## Atma (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Andrej schrieb:


> und nur Multiplayer


Falsch. Sim City hat sehr wohl einen Singleplayer.


----------



## dangee (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann Bau ich mir die Städte lieber selbst.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, für ne Stadt in Sim City geld bezahlen?!
> Die Zahlen müssen wohl schlechter werden bei EA, nun wird an allen stängen gezogen für bessere Einnahmen


 

du hast das missverstanden; Ein Stadt-Set beinhaltet neue Skins für Häuser sowie einzigartige Bauwerke wie das Brandenburger Tor für deine Stadt


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Das EA mit der letzten Jahres Billianz nix gelernt hat...
Die scheisen auf die kunden,spioniert sie aus und droht ihnen mit acc bann wenn man net bug meldet.
Ich hoffe die machen so viele verluste das die insolvenz melden müssen.


----------



## Memphys (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

SimCity 5 hat keinen Singleplayer - SimCity 5 hat einen Online Mode für einen oder mehrere Spieler. So wie ich das verstanden hab ist es wie bei Diablo: Komplett latte ob du alleine spielst oder nicht, du kannst jederzeit auf Multiplayer wechseln. Das nenn ich keinen Singleplayer...

@topic:
Großer Dreck, bei SimCity 4 gabs dann noch sowas wie ne Modding-Community die sowas und noch viel mehr nachgeschoben hat, für umsonst... ich seh keinen Grund dieses Spiel zu kaufen, vor allem weil die Grafik dabei zur Abwechslung mal auch für mich total nebensächlich ist. Ich spiel immernoch gerne SimCity 3000...


----------



## Rizoma (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Naja dafür gibt es einen Titel aus dem SimCity Soundtrack gerade gratis ja ihr habt richtig gehört EA gibt etwas gratis raus 

http://www.amazon.de/s?ie=UTF8&ref_=amb_link_159662267_6&rh=n%3A77195031%2Cp_36%3A000-000&page=1


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



dangee schrieb:


> du hast das missverstanden; Ein Stadt-Set beinhaltet neue Skins für Häuser sowie einzigartige Bauwerke wie das Brandenburger Tor für deine Stadt


 
Und dafür 10€ für ein Brandenburger Tor?!?!?! 

Damals konnte man sich seine Wahrzeichen selbst auswählen und bauen, da waren sie noch im SPiel eingebunden und nun will man dafür Geld?! Lächerliche DLC´s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Wenn ich Griechenland wähle bekomme ich dann 10 Teuronen?


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und dafür 10€ für ein Brandenburger Tor?!?!?!
> 
> Damals konnte man sich seine Wahrzeichen selbst auswählen und bauen, da waren sie noch im SPiel eingebunden und nun will man dafür Geld?! Lächerliche DLC´s



Es gibt schon Wahrzeichen, die haben aber keinen effect wen man die setzt. Anders als bei den 3 sets, wo sich die häuser entwickeln.

Siehe Video=





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf303qq1lhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2013)

Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Wahrzeichen, die haben aber keinen effect wen man die setzt. Anders als bei den 3 sets, wo sich die häuser entwickeln.
> 
> Siehe Video=
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tf303qq1lhU



Die häuser haben sich auch bei den älteren teilen entwickelt....

Egal, mich kann niemand davon überzeugen das die 10 Euro auch nur ansatzweise gerechtfertigt sind!


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich Griechenland wähle bekomme ich dann 10 Teuronen?


 
Ja, allerdings bist Du ingame dann aber ständig pleite und musst Dich mit dem Internationalen Währungsfond, der EU-Kommission und der EZB rumschlagen. Außerdem steigen Dir Deine Einwohner alle 5 Min. aufs Dach. Das ist dann der Hardcore-Modus von Sim City 5 für echte Profis


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Memphys schrieb:


> SimCity 5 hat keinen Singleplayer - SimCity 5 hat einen Online Mode für einen oder mehrere Spieler. So wie ich das verstanden hab ist es wie bei Diablo: Komplett latte ob du alleine spielst oder nicht, du kannst jederzeit auf Multiplayer wechseln. Das nenn ich keinen Singleplayer...


Du sagst es doch selber das es einen mode für einen Spieler gibt.
Singleplayer = Einzelspieler = mode für einen Spieler
mode für einen Spieler = Singleplayer.

So viel dazu. 

@DLC
Leute, warum regt ihr euch diesbezüglich auf, das sind Zusätze die man haben kann aber konzeptionell nicht braucht. Ich hätte jedenfalls keinen Bedarf mir in eine futuristische Stadt ein Brandenburger Tor zu bauen. Also nur weil es Zusatzcontent gibt, heißt das a) nicht das er aus der Originalspiel herausextrahiert wurde und b) das man ihn haben muss. Also, einfach mal Ball flach halten.

Schlimmer ist doch viel mehr der Punkt, dass wohl die Städt nicht besonders groß ausfallen. Diese kann man wohl in 5-6 Stunden "voll" bauen.

MfG


----------



## Infernal-jason (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die häuser haben sich auch bei den älteren teilen entwickelt....
> 
> Egal, mich kann niemand davon überzeugen das die 10 Euro auch nur ansatzweise gerechtfertigt sind!



Ich wollte dich auch nicht davon überzeugen diese sets zu kaufen. ^^
Eher im gegenteil. Was die da wieder abziehen, ist einer der gründe warum ich des nicht beim release kaufen werde.
Da warte ich lieber 1- 2 jahre, den 60€ für  ein pc spiel zu verlangen und noch extra pakete für 10 ist ne frechheit.


----------



## Infernal-jason (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



DaStash schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist doch viel mehr der Punkt, dass wohl die Städt nicht besonders groß ausfallen. Diese kann man wohl in 5-6 Stunden "voll" bauen.
> 
> MfG



Bei der Beta hatte ich des schon in einer stunder voll


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Es wird bis zu 16Städte pro Karte geben  !

Wer intressiert ist an ein Pre-Release Anblick von Sim-City, der kann (schleichwerbung :S) das Video sich hier reinziehen
die waren vor Ort bei Maxi in Amerika



Spoiler



Let's Play SimCity #00 [Deutsch/Full-HD] - Was uns erwartet - YouTube


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*



ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Es wird bis zu 16Städte pro Karte geben  !
> 
> Wer intressiert ist an ein Pre-Release Anblick von Sim-City, der kann (schleichwerbung :S) das Video sich hier reinziehen
> die waren vor Ort bei Maxi in Amerika
> ...


Die man aber nur einzeln bearbeiten kann oder?

MfG


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Einzeln bearbeiten ja,
aber das Spielprinzip wurde genau darauf ausgelegt, das du in einen Arial nicht alles haben KANNST!

Weil du sollst mehrere Ariale nutzen ..
Denn alle Ariale dieser Karte, interagieren miteinander und sind sozusagen "Die Stadt"

Finde ich eine super Sache, einzigste was mich stört ... Arialswechsel -> Ladezeit..


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Ich verstehe das. Begründet wurde das mit der absinkenden Performance bei größeren Arealen. Ich möchte aber genau diese, eben wie in SimCity 4, haben und einfach mal 2 Wochen an einer perfketen Megametropole basteln und nicht nur 1-6 Std.. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Offtopic wurde ausgeblendet. In Zukunft bitte diese abfälligen Hinweise auf die Rechtschreibung unterlassen. Das kann (und soll) man in höflicher Art und Weise per PN machen.


----------



## MasterChief0976 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Deutsches, britisches und französisches Stadt-Set für jeweils zehn Euro*

Ich würde zwar in Sim City gar kein Geld mehr investieren, aber für alle anderen, ich glaub nicht dass, das Spiel besser wird mit Deutschen usw. Städen, wenn man diese nur auf 1m² bauen kann


----------

